# Bobcat 773F no heat



## MT250 (Sep 20, 2009)

Hello,

My recently aquired Bobcat has a non-functioning cab heater. It seems that the blower motor is not working as there is not even any cold air coming out. I checked the fuses on the right side of the engine and they are fine. Are there any other relays or fuses that would do this? My service manual doesn't even mention the heater/blower. Any suggestions? Thanks for helping!


----------



## leon (Nov 18, 2008)

*kitty heater*

About your heater and what might be wrong;

1. hairline crack in heater fuse
2. chewed wiring 
3. burned off wire ends at the switch
4.bad switch with no contacts left in the switch (easy to check if its rocker switch etc.
5. fusible link from battery is burned up-
if it has one you will see a thick wire
coming from the switch going to the
battery.
6. mouse in fan housing.

Lastly the heater motor may be or is wadded.

If you have the room-pull the hot lead from the switch 
to the motor and jumper it to a hot wire and if it spins 
you have either a bad wire issue somewhere or a bad fuse or fuseable link


----------

